# Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD



## hBGl (2. Juli 2012)

*Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Der Bundestag hat  am 29.6.2012 dem ESM Fiskalpakt zugestimmt. Ein schwarzer Tag für  die Demokratie in diesem Land. Warum das so ist gleich.
Da der letzte Thread zugemacht wurde, weil er nicht genug Belege lieferte  eröffne ich hier einen neuen mit Informationen über den ESM.
Wenn man interessiert gewesen wäre, hätte man sich den Vertrag auch einfach online anschauen können.

Alle von mir angegeben Artikel stammen aus diesem Dokument http://www.european-council.europa.eu/media/582866/02-tesm2.de12.pdf

Hier sind Artikel, die mir vor allem aufgefallen sind:

Artikel 4(8): Kann ein Land nicht zahlen verliert es die Stimmrechte. Es  bekommt sie zurück wenn der Betrag vollständig beglichen ist

Artikel 5(1): Mitglieder des Gouverneursrates werden von der Regierung ernannt.

Artikel 6(1): Jedes Mitglied der Gouverneursrates ernennt ein Mitglied  des Direktoriums und einen Stellvertreter aus einem Personenkreis mit  hohem wirtschaftlichen Sachverstand (!!!)

Artikel 7(1): Der geschäftsführende Direktor wird vom Gouverneursrat bestimmt und muss Wirtschaftsexperte sein.

Artikel 7(5): Der geschäftsführende Direktor ist der gesetzliche  Vertreter des ESM und führt nach den Weisungen des Direktoriums die  laufenden Geschäfte des ESM. 

Artikel 8(1): Das genehmigte Stammkapital beträgt 700 Milliarden EUR.

Artikel 8(4): Die ESM-Mitglieder kommen allen Kapitalanfragen nach!

Artikel 9(1): Der Gouverneursrat kann das genehmigte Kapital (bis jetzt  700 Milliarden) jederzeit anfordern mit angemessener Frist.

Artikel 9(3): Der Geschäftsführende Direktor kann das genehmigte Kapital  (bis jetzt 700 Milliarder) jederzeit anfordern um Forderungen von  Gläubigern zu begleichen. Es muss binnen 7 Tagen bezahlt werden oder man  verliert das Stimmrecht nach Artikel 4(8).

Artikel 9(4): Das Direktorium beschließt die Regeln für Kapitalabrufe.

Artikel 10(1): Der Gouverneursrat kann das Stammkapital erhöhen wenn benötigt.

Artikel 10(2): Das Direktorium beschließt wann das Stammkapital erhöht werden kann.

Artikel 16(1): Der Gouverneursrat kann Darlehen geben.

Artikel 17(1): Der Gouverneursrat kann Anleihen eines ESM-Mitgliedes aufkaufen.

 Artikel 19: Der Gouverneursrat kann die Finanzinstrumente ändern.

 Artikel 21(1): Der ESM ist befugt, zur Erfüllung seiner Aufgaben an den  Kapitalmärkten bei Banken, Finanzinstituten oder sonstigen Personen und  Institutionen Kapital aufzunehmen.

 Artikel 24(1): Der Gouverneursrat richtet einen Reservefonds und gegebenenfalls weitere Fonds ein.

 Artikel 25(2): Kann ein ESM-Mitglied wegen einem Kapitalabruf nicht  zahlen werden die Beiträge der anderen erhöht. Der Betrag der nicht  gezahlt werden kann muss wenn nötig mit Zinsen fristgerecht gezahlt  werden.

 Artikel 32(1): Der ESM hat in allen ESMLändern Vorrechte und Befreiungen.

 Artikel 32(2): Der ESM besitzt volle Rechtspersönlichkeit; er besitzt  die uneingeschränkte Rechts- und Geschäftsfähigkeit, bewegliches und  unbewegliches Vermögen zu erwerben und zu veräußern, Verträge  abzuschließen, Partei inGerichtsverfahren zu sein und, ein  Sitzabkommen und/oder Protokolle zu unterzeichnen, soweit dies notwendig  ist, um sicherzustellen, dass sein Rechtsstatus und seine Vorrechte und  Befreiungen anerkannt und durchgesetzt werden.

 Artikel 32(3): Der ESM, sein Eigentum, seine Mittelausstattung und seine  Vermögenswerte genießen unabhängig davon, wo und in wessen Besitz sie  sich befinden, Immunität von gerichtlichen Verfahren jeder Art,

 Artikel 32(4): Das Eigentum, die Mittelausstattung und die  Vermögenswerte des ESM genießen unabhängig davon, wo und in wessen  Besitz sie sich befinden, Immunität von Durchsuchung, Beschlagnahme,  Einziehung, Enteignung und jeder sonstigen Form des Zugriffs durch  vollziehende, gerichtliche, administrative oder gesetzgeberische  Maßnahmen.

 Artikel 32(5): Die Archive des ESM und sämtliche Unterlagen, die sich im  Eigentum oder im Besitz des ESM befinden, sind unverletzlich.

Artikel 32(6): Die Geschäftsräume des ESM sind unverletzlich.

Artikel 33: Das Direktorium legt die Beschäftigungsbedingungen für den  Geschäftsführenden Direktor und die anderen Bediensteten des ESM fest.  Sie können ihr Gehalt selbst bestimmen.

Artikel 35(1): Alle am ESM betiligten haben Immunität von der Gerichtsbarkeit in ihrer amtlichen Tätigkeit.

Artikel 37(2): Über Streitigkeiten zwischen ESM und ESM-Mitglied  entscheidet der Gouverneursrat. Das Stimmrecht des ESM-Mitglieds wird  dabei ausgesetzt!

*Kurz zusammengefast:*

- Kein Mitglied des ESM wird als solches von der Bevölkerung gewählt, wenn es überhaupt gewählt wird
- Der Betrag mit dem ESM-Mitglieder haften kann nach Bedarf erhöht werden, ohne Grenze
- Der ESM ist kein bisschen transparent, komplett immunisiert und niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig
- Es gibt keine Möglichkeit auszutreten.


Angeblich ist in der BRD das Volk der Souverän. Durch die Entscheidung  des Bundestages verliert das Volk und der Bundestag Souveränität über  sein Budget.
Es kann theoretisch jeder Betrag eingefordert werden, der auch beglichen werden muss.

Die finanzielle Kontrolle Deutschlands durch den ESM ist dadurch geschaffen.

Der ESM verstößt gegen das Grundgestz (Art. 20, 20a)  und gegen den Vertrag von Lissabon (Artikel 125).


----------



## Jahman (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Das ist der Hammer was die mit uns vorhaben. Kommt einem so vor als ob die sich die Natur zum Vorbild nehmen, wie einen Armeisenstaat/Bienenstaat, die spinnen total, wir sind schließlich Menschen!

Hier ein paar interessante Links dazu: Rechtslage u.a.
Das Grundgesetz hat seine Gültigkeit am 17.07.1990 durch die Abschaffung des Mit Streichung der Präambel und des Artikels 23 durch den damaligen Außenminister James BAKER am 17.7.1990 in Paris, ist der territoriale Geltungsbereich des " Grundgesetzes für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland " insgesamt mit Wirkung zum 18.7.1990 erloschen 
( BGBl. 1990, Teil II, Seite 885, 890, vom 23.9.1990 ).

Also brauchen wir uns auch gar nicht auf das Grundgesetz berufen, da es nicht mehr gilt, solange bis sich die Deutschen eine neue Verfassung nach Artikel 146 geben.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Du willst mir erzählen, das Grundgesetz gilt nicht? 

Komisch das selbst die Richter das dann anscheinend nicht wissen.


----------



## Research (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Streng genommen galt es bis zur Wiedervereinigung.


----------



## dietima (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

1. Das Grundgesetz ist die deutsche Verfassung und auch gültig (deswegen auch "Bundes*verfassung*sgericht"). Mit dem Art. 146 GG stimmt aber schon. Es muss eine neues Verfassung kommen: Von den Deutschen - eigentlich schon seit 1990. 
- Die Alliierten wollte extra dem Volk so wenig macht wie möglich geben, da diese nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg immer noch nationalsozialistisch eingestellt waren. Deswegen auch nur: Kommunalwahlen, Landtagswahlen und Bundestagswahlen. Das nur so als Beweis des deutschen Demokratiedefizits. 

2. Aber das mit der Verfassung ist ja jetzt nicht so das Thema. Zum ESM: Irland hat bewiesen wie demokratisch es sein kann, in dem es den Volksentscheid durchgeführt hat. Ich finde die hätten sofort durch das EU-Parlament festlegen sollen, dass über den ESM abgestimmt werden muss - per Volksentscheid. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



hBGl schrieb:


> Alle von mir angegeben Artikel stammen aus diesem Dokument http://www.european-council.europa.eu/media/582866/02-tesm2.de12.pdf



Weißt du, ob das jetzt die aktuelle Fassung ist?
(scheint ja der gleiche zu sein, den ich auch für die Gegendarstellung zu Ob4ru|3rs Behauptungen genommen habe)




> *Kurz zusammengefast:*
> 
> - Kein Mitglied des ESM wird als solches von der Bevölkerung gewählt, wenn es überhaupt gewählt wird




Wie immer, wenn der EU-Rat mal wieder was beschließt. Die großen nationalen Parteien mögen es halt nicht, irgendwas diesem komischen "Parlament" zu überlassen, in dem regelmäßig auch kleinere Parteien Einzug halten. Konservativismus und Machtteilung. Iiiiihhh. Das geht nun wirklich nicht.



> - Der Betrag mit dem ESM-Mitglieder haften kann nach Bedarf erhöht werden, ohne Grenze



Anmerkung, da dass auch schon Ob4ru|3r falsch dargestellt hat: Ohne Grenze - aber erst nach nationaler Genehmigung. Das ist die einzige demokratische Stelle. Wennd er Bundestag nein sagt, dann gibts (zumindest auf deutsche Kosten) auch keine Erhöhung.



> - Der ESM ist kein bisschen transparent, komplett immunisiert und niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig



Naja: Die Regieungsoberhäupter können sein Personal beliebig austauschen (Wenn Lobbyisten gern einen anderen Wirtschaftsexperten am Ruder sehe wollen...?)



> - Es gibt keine Möglichkeit auszutreten.





> Relativ: Wer nicht zahlt, hat kein Stimmrecht und will wohl erst recht nicht Leistungen empfangen. Abgesehen davon, dass erfolgte Zahlungen weg sind, entspricht dies in der Praxis einem Austritt. (mit echter Austrittsklausel würde das Ding aber auch keinen Sinn machen - egal wie demokratisch, etc. man ihn sonst gern hätte. Solidarität und Stabilität vertragen sich nicht mit Drückebergern)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hBGl (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Das ist die mir bekannte Fassung. Ob das der genaue Vertrag ist, der im Bundestag behandelt wurde kann ich nicht sagen.

__

aus Artikel 10(1) http://www.european-council.europa.eu/media/582866/02-tesm2.de12.pdf:


> Der Gouverneursrat überprüft das maximale Darlehensvolumen und die Angemessenheit des genehmigten Stammkapitals des ESM regelmäßig, mindestens jedoch alle fünf Jahre. Er kann beschließen, das genehmigte Stammkapital zu verändern und Artikel 8 und Anhang II entsprechend zu ändern. *Dieser Beschluss tritt in Kraft, nachdem die ESM-Mitglieder dem Verwahrer den Abschluss ihrer jeweiligen nationalen Verfahren notifiziert haben.* Die neuen Anteile werden den ESM-Mitgliedern nach dem in Artikel 11 und Anhang I vorgesehenen Beitragsschlüssel zugeteilt.


Erstens ist das schwammig formuliert und zweitens würde das bedeuten, dass der Beschluss nicht in Kraft tritt wenn auch nur ein ESM-Mitglied "nein" sagt. Man muss es wohl so verstehen.
Nirgendwo wird geregelt was passiert wenn ein Parlament "nein" sagt. Es entsteht Druck auf unser Parlament "ja" zu sagen.

Außerdem: Sagen wir das Grundkapital wird erhöht, aber die BRD zahlt nicht. Dann steht die BRD im Zweifelsfall immer noch für das *erhöhte* Gesamtkapital ein nach Artikel 25(2).

__

Die Regierungen können ihre Vertreter austauschen, das ist richtig.

__

Wer nicht zahlen kann (es geht nicht um wollen), der hat kein Stimmrecht. Er muss trotzdem zahlen sobald er kann und wenn er gezahlt hat ist er wieder im Boot.

__ 

Nehmen wir an, der Bundestag würde wirklich über Erhöhungen des Grundkapitals bestimmen können, dann kann aber ein neues Parlament trotzdem aus den alten Verträgen nicht raus.
Für manche mag das okay sein, die sagen "Vertrag ist Vertrag". Aber in einer Demokratie funktionieren solche auf Ewigkeit angelegten Verträge nicht. Das Volk ändert sich, die Meinungen ändern sich.


----------



## Icejester (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weißt du, ob das jetzt die aktuelle Fassung ist?
> (scheint ja der gleiche zu sein, den ich auch für die Gegendarstellung zu Ob4ru|3rs Behauptungen genommen habe)


 
Nein. Wie man auf Seite 60 lesen kann, ist diese Fassung vom 02.02.2012.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Eigentlich ist das sehr, sehr deutlich formuliert: Der Rat des ESM kann überprüfen, ob mehr Geld gebraucht wird und ggf. beschließen, die insgesamt benötigte Summe hochsetzen. Das tritt aber erst in Kraft, wenn es von allen nationalen Institutionen (i.d.R. dem Parlament) ratifiziert wurde. Wenn das nicht passiert, tritt es logischerweise nicht in Kraft - da gibts nichts zu deuten.

Und Druck entsteht natürlich. Aber kein juristischer Druck, sondern diplomatischer Druck: Deutschland ist Mitglied einer internationalen Gemeinschaft, die sich eine neue Struktur schafft und Deutschland befürwortet diese. Natürlich steht Deutschland dann unter Druck, sich auch in Zukunft an dieser zu beteiligen. Das ist der Grundgedanke von "Gemeinschaft". Das ist die Grundlage von "gegenseitiger Unterstützung". Das ist es, was "Stabilität" produziert.
Nationale Alleingänge und Ignoranz gegenüber dem restlichen Europa wären das genaue Gegenteil der Wirschafts-/Finanzunion, auf deren Aufbau gerade Deutschland über Jahrzehnte hinweg gewirkt hat.

Zu 25(2): Der bezieht sich ausschließlich auf bereits freigegebene Gelder. Desweiteren "steht" hier niemand für nichts "ein". Der ESM baut eben nicht mehr auf irgendwelchen Haftungsverpflichtungen auf, wie einige der bisherigen Notdeckel, sondern er hat sein eigenes Kapital - und (auf staatlicher Seite) nur das. Deutschland gibt seine 80 Milliarden (auf dem demokratischsten Wege, den man unseren Wählern zutraut...) frei, bzw. hat das schon, und der ESM kann diese nach Belieben abrufen. Das wars aber auch. Will er 80.000.000.001 € von uns sehen, geht das nur über obige Erhöhung des Stammkapitals und diese muss erst einmal erneut vom Parlament abgesegnet werden.
Damit hat das Ding finanziell sogar weniger Spielraum, als z.B. die reguläre EU-Mitgliedschaft, deren Jahresbeiträge ohne direkten Parlamentseinfluss regelmäßig angepasst werden.


Was imho dagegen viel zu wenig Beachtung findet, ist der Spielraum auf der Ausgabenseite. Wo es mal wieder rein gar nicht darum geht, den Leuten zu helfen oder auch nur der breiten Masse an Arbeitgebern, wo auch Staaten als solche (d.h. als Aufrechterhalter von Sozialystemen, Kultur, Ordnung, Grundversorgung,....) keine alleinige Priorität haben, sondern wo klipp und klar Finanzgroßkonzerne, die sich verzockt haben, ihr Risiko auf die Allgemeinheit abladen können.



_edit_ @Icejester: Thx.
Wer kommt auf die Idee, sowas basales wie das Datum auf der vorvorletzten Seite der Anhänge in ausgeschriebener Form zu platzieren


----------



## hBGl (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



> [...]Dieser Beschluss tritt in Kraft, nachdem die ESM-Mitglieder dem  Verwahrer den Abschluss ihrer jeweiligen nationalen Verfahren  notifiziert haben.[...]


http://www.european-council.europa.eu/media/582866/02-tesm2.de12.pdf Artikel 10(1)

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat nach Gysi entschieden:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_gregor_gysi-575-37621--f344896.html

Es sind 80 Milliarden, die sofort eingezahlt werden müssen aber noch 620 Milliarden, die zusätzlich abrufbar sind. Fällt ein Staat aus, dann zahlen alle anderen für ihn mit.



> Nimmt ein ESM-Mitglied die aufgrund eines Kapitalabrufs gemäß Artikel 9 Absätze 2 oder 3 erforderliche Einzahlung nicht vor, so ergeht an alle ESM-Mitglieder ein revidierter erhöhter Kapitalabruf [...]


http://www.european-council.europa.eu/media/582866/02-tesm2.de12.pdf Artikel 25(2)

d.h. wenn es hart auf hart kommt und alle nicht zahlen können zahlt einer für alle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



hBGl schrieb:


> http://www.european-council.europa.eu/media/582866/02-tesm2.de12.pdf Artikel 10(1)
> 
> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat nach Gysi entschieden:
> abgeordnetenwatch.de: Dr. Gregor Gysi



Willst du mit diesen Links etwas sagen? Falls ja wäre ein präzise Angabe/ein Zitat hilfreich.



> Es sind 80 Milliarden, die sofort eingezahlt werden müssen aber noch 620 Milliarden, die zusätzlich abrufbar sind. Fällt ein Staat aus, dann zahlen alle anderen für ihn mit.



Es sind 700 Milliarden, die ab Ratifizierung abgerufen werden können. Davon 80 Milliarden aus Deutschland. Es gibt meines Wissens nach keine Möglichkeit, Teile dieser Summe zu transferieren, denn die Staaten beschließen ja nur ihren jeweiligen Anteil. Das einzige, was transferiert werden kann, sind die Summen, die tatsächlich abgerufen werden: Soll Deutschland 20 von seinen zugesagten 80 Milliarden auch tatsächlich überweisen und macht das nicht, werden diese extrem kurzfristig bei den anderen abgebucht.



> http://www.european-council.europa.eu/media/582866/02-tesm2.de12.pdf Artikel 25(2)
> 
> d.h. wenn es hart auf hart kommt und alle nicht zahlen können zahlt einer für alle.


[/qUOTE]

Ließ bitte genau, was da steht. Da geht es nur um Abrufe innerhalb der zugesagten Summen. Und deren Verhältnisse/Höhen sind im Anhang fest niedergeschrieben. Es kann im Worst Case zwar vorkommen, dass nur einer zahlt, aber er zahlt nicht "für alle". Er zahlt nur innerhalb seines maximalen Rahmens. (was dann auch nichts mehr bringen wird)


----------



## hBGl (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Wenn ich einen Link gebe dann sollte man einfach lesen was dort steht. Ein Tipp: Es ist der Beitrag neben Gysis Bild auf den ich hinaus will, den Beitrag davor sollte man aber auch gelesen haben.

Zu der Haftung:

Die BRD haftet zu Beginn für 190 024 800 000 € das sind ungefähr 27%. Nebenbei erwähnt kann ich jedem raten diese Zahlen mal in den Taschenrechner einzugeben, um zu sehen wie lang diese Zahl ist.
80 Milliarden sind das Stammkapital, dass immer im ESM eingezahlt ist. Davon zahlt die BRD zuerst 27% also 21,6 Milliarden.

Wird von einem ESM-Mitglied Kapital angefordert, dann zahlt Deutschland davon *immer* mehr als 27% der Forderung denn, wenn ein Land Geld braucht wird es das wohl nicht für sich selbst zahlen.
Man kann sich nicht am eigenen Schopf aus dem Treibsand ziehen.

Alle ESM-Mitgliedsstaaten zahlen anteilig für den ESM. Es gibt insgesammt 7 000 000 Anteile, davon hat Deutschland 1 900 248, das sind ca. 27%.

Beispiel 1: Griechenland benötigt Geld

Also fällt Griechenland als Geldgeber aus, die Anteile fallen weg.
Es waren 7 000 000 davon Griechenlands Anteil abgezogen ergibt 6 802 831. Also muss Deutschland nun ungefähr 28% von dem Betrag zahlen, den Griechenland benötigt.

Beispiel 2: Griechenland, Portugal und Spanien brauchen Geld

Ich ziehe ihre Anteile ab, bleiben 5793928 übrig und Deutschland zahlt ca. 32,5%.

Beispiel 3:  Griechenland, Portugal, Spanien und Italien brauchen Geld

Nach dem Abzug ihrer Anteile bleiben 4 539 969 Anteile. Deutschland bezahlt jetzt 41% aller Gelder, die diese Staaten bekommen.

Supergau: Griechenland, Portugal, Spanien, Italien und Frankreich brauchen Geld

Um es kurz zu machen: Deutschland zahlt 61% aller Gelder, die benötigt werden. Nehmen wir an, dass es bei 700 Milliarden bleibt , dann sind das 427 Milliarden, und die kann Deutschland nicht zahlen auch wenn es nur "kurzfristig" ist.

---

Die Begründung für die Beispiele:



> Nimmt ein ESM-Mitglied die aufgrund eines Kapitalabrufs gemäß Artikel 9 Absätze 2 oder 3 erforderliche Einzahlung nicht vor, so ergeht an alle ESM-Mitglieder ein revidierter erhöhter Kapitalabruf, um sicherzustellen, dass der ESM die Kapitaleinzahlung in voller Höhe erhält.


Artikel 25(2) http://www.european-council.europa.eu/media/582866/02-tesm2.de12.pdf

Artikel 9(2) sagt, dass die 80 Milliarden Grundkapital aufgefüllt werden wenn das Direktorium dies mit einfacher Mehrheit beschließt. Im letzten Fall hätte Deutschland die Mehrheit, aber ich wage nicht zu denken, was passieren würde, wenn Deutschland verweigern würde.

Die Beträge, die im Anhang angegeben sind, sind nicht der Maximalbetrag,  den Deutschland zahlen muss. Das steht nirgendwo. Sie zeigen nur, dass  jemand den Taschenrechner bedienen konnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*


Ich mich nur ein letztes mal wiederholen - Stammkapital ist, was im Anhang genehmigt ist und das steht sehr wohl ausdrücklich drin, nämlich in Artikel 8. Artikel 9 und in Zuge dessen Artikel 25 klären nur den Abruf eines Teils dieses Stammkapitals (z.B. 80 der 700 Milliarden). Für eine Erhöhung des Grundkapitals (und damit des Risikos für z.B. Deutschland) ist Artikel 10 zuständig und somit die nationalen Parlamente.


Und Abgeordnetenwatch zeigt übrigens dynamisch Zitate neben den Bildern an. Bei meinem letzten Aufruf stand neben Gysis Bild was von 2010. Wenn du also willst, dass ich diesen deinen Link lese, dann habe ich das somit getan. Aber ich bräuchte noch eine Erklärung, was die Reichensteuer mir denn nun in diesem Kontext sagen soll 



Spoiler



Frage zum Thema Finanzen
16.05.2010
Von:

 Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Gysi,

 ich bin 19 Jahre alt und verfolge in letzter Zeit sehr interessiert die allgemeine Politik. Dabei bin ich besonders oft auf Sie gestoßen. Meine Frage ist zumThema Reichensteuer. Grundsätzlich stimme ich Ihnen zu Reiche Mensch auch mehr zu besteuern. Nur ist meine Frage was machen Sie, falls diese Steuer kommt, damit die Reichen nicht abwandern. Ihr Kapital in das Steuerparadies der Schweiz bringen und dort viele Tausend Euro am FISKUS vorbei bringen. Denn so glaube ich die Reichen tragen auch zum Teil unser Land. 

 Und meine 2. Frage geht zum Thema Oskar Lafontaine. Wie erklären Sie Ihren Wählern das Ihr ex. Parteivorsitzender in einer schönen Villa lebt, aber predigt das man sparen muss, die Armen dieser Gesellschaft mehr abgeben muss. Ich frage mich wirklich sind die Linken besser als die SPD etc.? Ich hoffe Sie haben den Mut diese Fragen zu beantworten?

 Mit freudlichen Grüßen


----------



## hBGl (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Naja danke für die Info. Ich hasse überdynamische Webseiten ....
Gysi hat geschrieben, dass das Stammkapital von 700 Milliarden nur mit Zustimmung des Bundestages geschehen darf. Soviel dazu.

8(5) habe ich tatsächlich übersehen, du hast Recht. Also sind jetzt nicht mehr als 190 Milliarden möglich.

Also eines halte ich mal fest: Ganz so schlimm wie ich dachte, ist der ESM nicht. Bleibt zu erwarten wie sich die Lage entwickelt.
Denn zwei Sachen habe ich aus der Euro/Bankenkriese gelernt: Verträge werden gebrochen und direkte Demokratie übergangen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Sag ich ja - und bezüglich des Vertrages habe ich da keine großen Bedenken. Die Politiker umgehen Verträge höchst selten, das ist Sache der Wirtschaft (siehe z.B. Atomausstieg) - die ist hier aber nur als Empfänger beteiligt. (Welch Zufall! Die haben wirklich Glück mit der Union. Alle naslang erlassen die zufällig Regeln, die der Wirtschaft wie gerufen kommen!)

Zum kritischeren Punkt...
Demokratie wird beim ESM ja schon von Anfang an umgangen 
Besonders ärgerlich ist, dass viele Leute dann so etwas immer stellvertretend für "Die EU" nehmen, die von oben herab die armen Deutschen knechtet - dabei hat die EU auch ein hochdemokratisches Parlament (das z.B. gerade ACTA endgültig zu den Akten gelegt hat) und es waren immer wieder ausgerechnet deutsche Regierungen, die die undemokratischen Parallelstrukturen des Rates genutzt haben, um nationale Interessen durchzusetzen.

So ja im Prinzip auch diesmal: diesen Zahlen zu Folge entfallen 27,4% der Wirtschaftsleistung der ESM-Staaten auf Deutschland, Tendenz klar steigend. Darunter eine ganze Reihe sehr großer Banken und Finanzzentren, also die Wirtschaftsformen, die am ehesten durch die Eurokrise bedroht sind - im Gegenteil z.B. zu spanischer Landwirtschaft. Rettungsmaßnahmen (entweder direkt ala Sofin oder in dem man z.B. den Griechen Geld leiht, damit sie ihre laufenden Verpflichtungen gegenüber deutschen Unternehmen bezahlen) wären also sowieso zu erwarten gewesen. Jetzt bezahlt der ESM die - und an dem ist Deutschland mit 27,1% beteiligt (Tendenz: Definitiv gleichbleibend) und kann über ihn ggf. auch noch direktere Kontrolle über andere Staaten und ihre Wirtschaft erlangen (Staaten, die ihren Zahlungsversprechen nicht schnell genug nachkommen können, haben nichts mehr zu melden, Empfängerländer müssen eh gehorchen) - und das diesmal im Namen der EU, ohne den Hass der Leute direkt auf sich zu ziehen. Und das ganze feiert man trotzdem noch derart als Geschenk an die Nachbarn, dass man ihnen gleich noch den Fiskalpakt aufs Auge drücken konnte - also eine komplett undemokratische Verpflichtung, Paragraphen in die jeweilige Verfassung zu schreiben, die Deutschland mal gut fand.


----------



## Icejester (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich mich nur ein letztes mal wiederholen - Stammkapital ist, was im Anhang genehmigt ist und das steht sehr wohl ausdrücklich drin, nämlich in Artikel 8. Artikel 9 und in Zuge dessen Artikel 25 klären nur den Abruf eines Teils dieses Stammkapitals (z.B. 80 der 700 Milliarden). Für eine Erhöhung des Grundkapitals (und damit des Risikos für z.B. Deutschland) ist Artikel 10 zuständig und somit die nationalen Parlamente.


 
Das ist nur teilweise richtig. Es geht nämlich überhaupt nicht um eine Erhöhung des Stammkapitals, sondern um die Umverteilung der Risiken, wenn Länder ausfallen. Und dafür braucht es absolut keine Zustimmung irgendeines Parlaments. Da sich das Volumen des ESM nicht verkleinert, sobald ein Staat Hilfe braucht, wird dessen Beteiligung am ESM nach den im Anhang aufgeführten Schlüsseln auf die Länder umgelegt, die keine Hilfe benötigen. Das bedeutet, wenn sechs Krisenländer ausfallen, steigt die Haftungsbeteiligung der Bundesrepublik von etwa 27% auf knapp 64% von 700 Mrd. Euro. Zusammen mit dem EFSF müßte Deutschland dann für rund zwei Drittel der kombinierten Gesamtsumme von etwa 1,15 Billionen Euro einstehen. Und das ist vielen Menschen - auch vielen Parlamentariern - wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht bewußt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Eine Umverteilung von Risiken über das von einem Land zugesagte Stammkapital hinaus ist eine Erhöhrung und bedarf der Zustimmung dieses Landes. Es kann im Worst Case passieren, dass Deutschland 100% der vom ESM verwendeten Mittel stellt - aber das sind dann eben jene 27% von 700 Milliarden. Der ESM müsste auf die anderen 73% verzichten, denn er kann zwar kurzfristig und eigenmächtig einen Abruf umverteilen, wenn einzelne Länder diesem nicht nachkommen, dies aber nur innerhalb des Rahmens, den die Länder zugesagt haben.


----------



## Icejester (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Nein. Das ist keine Erhöhung. Eine Erhöhung wäre eine Ausweitung auf jenseits 700 Mrd. Gesamtvolumen. Eine Änderung des Beteiligungsschlüssels bzw. ein Eintreten für nicht erfolgte Zahlungen aus anderen Ländern ist keine Erhöhung. Siehe Artikel 25 (2). Da kann kein Parlament was dran ändern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Artikel 25 (2) spricht von einem erneuten Abruf, was ein Mechanismus nach Artikel 9 ist, welcher wiederum an Artikel 8 gebunden ist. Insbesondere Artikel 8 (1) und Artikel 8 (3) legen hierbei fest, dass es eine unabänderliche Aufteilung des Kapitalrahmens nach Anhang I gibt. Nur innerhalb dieses Rahmens kann Artikel 9 angewandt werden und somit kann auch nur innerhalb dieses Rahmens Artikel 25 wirken, der Details zum Einsatz des in Artikel 9 beschriebenen Mechanismusses "Abruf" regelt.

Und da kannst du soviele Posts voll alter Argumente mit "Nein" und "teilweise richtig" einleiten, wie du willst - es steht schwarz auf weiß da.


----------



## Icejester (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Soll man weinen oder lachen? Manchmal ist es mir wirklich nicht klar. Artikel 8 und 9 haben mit der in Artikel 25 geregelten Einstandspflicht nur einen losen, indirekten Zusammenhang.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Ich blick bei dem ganzen Euro-Müll schon gar nicht mehr durch. Und Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die Politiker selbst überhaupt keine Ahnung davon haben, was sie da eigentlich die ganze Zeit veranstalten.

Ich hab aber irgendwie den Drang ein Kickstarter-Projekt zu starten, dass eine Rakete finanziert, die Angela Merkel und die ganzen anderen Regierungs-Chefs, Notenbänker, usw. auf den Mond schießt. 

Mir wird der ganze Zirkus um den Euro echt zu bunt! 

Und dann hört man auch noch, dass der ESM gegen unser Grundgesetz verstoßen soll, weil er zu sehr in den Haushalt eingreift, so wie Ich das verstanden habe.


----------



## Icejester (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Anscheinend ist der ESM deutlich gefährlicher, als ich bislang angenommen habe: Schuldenkrise: Retten ohne Ende - Europas Schuldenkrise - FAZ
Da gehen einem bei dem einen oder anderen Punkt dann doch die Augen noch weiter über.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Hmmm - das er enorme Machtbefugnisse und in seinem handeln keine demokratische Kontrolle hat, ist doch schon lange bekannt.
Die Hauptkritik zum finanziellen Risiko auch. Das ist schließlich genau das gleiche, was wir hier lange und breit durchgekaut haben (wobei auch der FAZ Autor nicht erklärt, was seiner Meinung nach Artikel 25 mit "Kapitalabruf" meinen soll, wenn nicht den sogenannten "Kapitalabruf", der durch Artikel 9 und in Folge 8 begrenzt ist)
Neu ist für mich nur die Sache mit dem "Ausgabekurs". Da frage ich mich aber erstmal, was überhaupt zu einem Kurs rausgegeben werden soll. Denn schon der direkt folgende Satz schließt jegliche weiterreichende Haftung aus.
"Kein ESM-Mitglied haftet aufgrund seiner Mitgliedschaft für die Verpflichtungen des ESM."
Somit bleiben nur Interaktionen zwischen ESM und Mitgliedern - also Abrufe von Stammkapital. Wo sollte es da einen "Ausgabekurs" geben, der Zahlungen potentiert?


----------



## Icejester (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Somit bleiben nur Interaktionen zwischen ESM und Mitgliedern - also Abrufe von Stammkapital. Wo sollte es da einen "Ausgabekurs" geben, der Zahlungen potentiert?


 
Zeit habe ich gerade keine, darum nur ganz kurz: Nennwert und Ausgabekurs der Anteile am ESM können divergieren. Die ersten Anteile werden auch zum Nennwert ausgegeben. Später kann der Ausgabekurs erhöht werden. Sprich: Deutsche ESM Anteile zum Nennwert von 1 Euro könnte Deutschland für 1+X Euro kaufen müssen.
Klick Dich mal durch den Infokasten auf der Seite. Der stellt das eigentlich recht verständlich dar.


----------



## nay (24. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

ESM-Kapital wird eventuell vervierfacht: ESM: Euro-Länder prüfen Vervierfachung des Rettungsfonds - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - DIE WELT

Hat jemand etwas anderes erwartet? Bin gespannt wie oder ob sich Bundestag und Bundesverfassungsgericht dieses Mal rausreden. Das nächste "Ja, aber" dürfte wohl einen weiteren Teil des desinteressierten "Wahlviehs" aufscheuchen.

Bis die Leute dann bemerkt haben, dass so Sachen wie "dann wähl ich nächstes Mal eben rot/grün statt schwarz/gelb" nichts aber auch gar nichts bringen ist der Karren gegen die Wand gefahren.

 Schäuble ist erfreut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Vervierfacht wird nicht das Kapital, sondern dessen Wirkung. (und das Risiko, das Kapital zu verlieren - aber "nur" die bisher bekannten Summen)
Wobei man, wenn man die Hebelei bei den bisherigen Rettungsmaßnahmen zurückdenkt (hat man mitlerweile irgendwen aus der Finanzwelt gefunden, der da mitmacht?), der Faktor vier wohl auch eher Wunschdenken sein wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Das geht halt alles einwenig in Richtung "Die vereinigten Staaten von Europa". Find ich gut. Gefahr für Demokratie und Souveränität? Finde ich überhaupt nicht. Es wird halt nur ne Nummer grösser gedacht. Ein Verbund von demokratischen souveränen Staaten macht einen Mitgliedsstaat des Staatenverbundes (z.B. Deutschland) nur stärker. Wenn Europa in der Welt noch eine bedeutende Stimme haben will, dann geht das nur mit den wichtigsten und grössten europäischen Staaten im Verbund. Einer Staatengemeinschaft.

Ich kann die Bedenken insofern verstehen, dass viele Leute (meistens alte Säcke) Angst um ihren Nationalismus haben. Aber bitte mal scharf nachdenken: Wo hat allzu nationalistisches Denken bitte hingeführt? Nationalistische Denken führt früher oder später immer zu Kriegen und ein Krieg im Zeitalter der Nukearwaffen, in einer Zeit, in der schon ein einziges mit Nuklearraketen bestücktes Abschreckungs U-Boot die halbe Erde zerstören kann, wünsche ich mir nicht. Die Menscheit hat nur völkerübergreifend im Dialog, in Zusammenarbeit und Verständnis gegenüber anderen Kulturen eine Chance zu überleben. Einen dritten Weltkrieg übersteht die Menschheit vermutlich nicht und wenn doch, dann wirft er uns ins Mittelalter zurück. Nur der Kosmopolitismus kann die Zukunft sein. Man sollte sich heutztage unbedingt als Teil der ganzen Menschheit begreifen und nicht nur als Teil eines Volkes.

Wie gesagt: Einfach mal ne Nummer grösser denken. :p


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Naja - auf heutigem, westeuropäischem Niveau ist Nationalismus doch noch sehr weit von der Verursachung von Kriegen entfernt. Aber hinsichtlich Effizienz und Abbau von Parallelstrukturen (gerade auch beim Militär) und vor allem in Sachen Kontrolle gegenüber den Machthabern der globalisierten Wirtschaft gibt es noch viel Verbesserungspotential.

Die Beschwerden über mangelnde demokratische Kontrolle sind aber trotzdem gerechtfertigt, denn VIEL zu viel grundlegendes machen die Regierungschefs auf EU-Ebene unter sich im Rat aus, während das Parlament allenfalls Kleinkram erledigen kann. Das ist zwar nicht ganz undemokratisch, aber extrem indirekt, so dass viel liegen bleibt. (Im Extremfall: Bürger wählt Landtag. Landtag wählt Landesregierung. Regierung entsendet Vertreter in den Bundesrat. Bundesratsmitglieder machen Vorgaben an den Regierungschef. Der wählt im EU-Rat Komissionsmitglieder. Komissionsmitglieder ernennen Spezialisten, die die letztlichen Regelung treffen. N paar Schritte kann man über Bundestag und die Vorgaben aus dem EU-Rat selbst streichen - aber selbst dann bleibt es ein vielstufiges System, in dem ein Grämien aus vielen einen Vertreter in das nächst höhere entsendet, wobei jedes mal Minderheitenmeinungen auf der Strecke bleiben. Es lebe die Sowjet-Repulik europäischer Demokratien  )


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Perfekt ist nichts. Wenn ich was gelernt hab, dann dass es keine perfekten Lösungen gibt. Schon gar nicht bei politischen Systemen, die Millionen bzw Milliarden Menschen mit unzähligen verschiedenen politischen Ansichten (die teilweise auch erheblich auseinander gehen) "verwalten".

Verzicht und Kompromisse sind - im Grossen wie im Kleinen - vorprogrammiert. Aber die aktuelle Richtung ist - denke ich - das kleinere Übel, denn die Alternative ist Nationalismus und jeder für sich, was auf internationaler Ebene grosse Spaltung im Denken und Handeln zur Folge hat. Wenns dann Probeme gibt kommen die Scharfmacher und stacheln das Volk zum Krieg an. Das hat uns jedenfalls die Geschichte gelehrt. Also die Richtung ist auf jeden Fall die richtige, auch wenn wir bisher nur die ersten wackeligen Schritte auf einem langen Weg angetreten haben. Die europäischen Staaten haben eine gemeinsame Weltraumorganisation, eine gemeinsame wissenschaftliche Grundlagenforschung, eine gemeinsame Währung und überhaupt ziemlich ähnliche Interessen (die alle durchwegs im demokratischen und friedlichen Sinne sind). Der ESM ist der nächste logische Schritt.

Ich bin dafür.


----------



## nay (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Ob jetzt das Kapital oder die Wirkung vergrößert werden ist ralativ egal, denn der Artikel zeigt wo es hingeht:_ "... um notfalls auch Italien und Spanien retten zu können"_.
Retten ist natürlich lustig und _"nofalls"_ umso mehr, denn wie soll man Länder wie Italien und v.a. Spanien retten, wenn man es nicht mal mit Griechenland schafft. Spanien hat eine Arbeitslosigkeit von offiziell 24,6 Prozent. Und mit was zahlen die anderen Staaten die Rettungshilfe? Ist ja nicht so, dass Frankreich und BRD gut da stehen.

Wie sehr dieser Staatenverbund zum Frieden in Europa beiträgt kann man momentan ja sehen. Jeder hetzt gegen jeden aber vor allem sind natürlich die Deutschen schuld. Deutschland könnte mit seiner Heinzelarmee sowieso keinen Krieg führen und wenn man aufrüsten würde dann stünden ein paar "Freunde" auf der Matte.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Einfach mal ne Nummer grösser denken. :p



Ich denke genau das Gegenteil: Einfach ein Nummer kleiner denken. Die bedeutsame Stimme sollte wieder auf die Bürger übertragen werden und damit meine ich nicht solche inszenierten Wahlen bei denen man zwischen ein paar Parteien wählen kann, die sich in wichtigen Fragen nur in Nuancen unterscheiden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Diskussion es in eben diesem Thread zur Haftungshöhe Deutschlands gab, dann macht es eben sehr wohl einen Unterschied, ob das Kapital auf das vierfache aufgestockt wird (= die potentiell von Deutschland zu zahlende Summe vervierfacht sich), oder ob nur die Wirkung gesteigert werden soll (= die maximal zu zahlende Summe bleibt auf dem festgelegten Niveau. "Nur" das Risiko, dass sie tatsächlich abgerufen wird, wird größer - aber über die 100%, die Kritiker annehmen, kann es eh nicht steigen)


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Spanien und Italien zahlen aber auch in den Rettungsschirm ein. Sie retten sich also selbst oder was? 
Und wenn Spanien und Italien wirklich in Schieflage geraten -- also nicht wie jetzt schon sondern schiefer -- ist es meiner Meinung nach nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch Deutschland und Frankreich nach unten gezogen werden.
Ich habe sowieso den Eindruck dass es in Frankreich nicht mehr so lange dauert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Eindrücke zählen.
Quasi alle Staaten der Welt und insbesondere der EU sind deutlich über ihre absehbaren Rückzahlungsmöglichkeiten hinaus überschuldet, quasi alle Banken bauen weiterhin darauf, im Zweifelsfall von der Politik gerettet zu werden und unsere Wirtschaft lebt weiterhin nicht von dem was da ist und orientiert sich an dem, was benötigt wird, sondern von den Krediten, die sie bekommen kann und entsprechend deren Vergabemöglichkeiten. Das ganze System lebt davon, dass alle den Eindruck haben, dass es bis zum Zusammenbruch länger dauert, als sie selbst bräuchten, ihre Schäfchen ins Trockene zu bringen (wo immer DAS auch sein mag).

Und dieser Eindruck brökelt, sobald es irgendwo tatsächlich zum Kollaps kommt, denn wenn z.B. Griechenland und Portugal weg sind (und Griechenland ist es für den durchschnittlichen Finanzmarkt schon), dann richten sich die angstvollen Blicke halt nach Italien und Spanien. Und danach nach Frankreich und den Niederlanden, ggf. wieder Irland. Und danach gehts irgendwann Deutschland an den Kragen.


----------



## nay (25. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Angeblich plant man ja eine Aufstockung auf bis zu 2 Billionen (2 000 000 000 000 Euro) durch private Investoren, was total schwachsinnig ist, da sich dafür nicht genug finden werden. Spanien wird bald wieder anklopfen andere Länder sind auch nicht stabil. Deutschland wird zahlen bis die EU zusammenbricht, die Frage ist wie viel und wie lange. 190 Milliarden von deutscher Seite werden nicht reichen, um die Wackelstaaten der EU zu finanzieren.


----------



## Supeq (26. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Die europäischen Staaten haben .... ziemlich ähnliche Interessen



Richtig, allerdings sollte man zwischen Nordeuropa und Südeuropa unterscheiden. Die Mentalitäten der Menschen hier im Vergleich zu denen im Süden sind einfach zu unterschiedlich, als das man diese einfach per Gesetz zusammenschließen kann. Dazu passt dein Statement sehr gut: die Südländer haben ein Interesse daran, möglichst viel Geld der Nordländer transferriert zu bekommen wohingegen die Nordländer ein Interesse daran haben diese Summe zu minimieren.

Durch die Euro-Einführung ist der Lebensstandard und der Reallohn in den PIIGS-Ländern gestiegen, während er in Deutschland Niederlande & Co. maximal auf gleichem Niveau stagniert ist. Die Zeche für diese Wohlfahrt auf Pump zahlen jene Länder jetzt und in naher Zukunft (vgl. Griechenland: Streik gegen Sparpaket - SPIEGEL ONLINE Staatsverschuldung: Mehr als 60 Verletzte bei Protesten gegen Spaniens Sparkurs | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE ).

Der Euro ist und war in seiner jetzigen Form zum scheitern verurteilt und wird keine 10 Jahre mehr überleben. Mark my words


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



Supeq schrieb:


> Der Euro ist und war in seiner jetzigen Form zum scheitern verurteilt und wird keine 10 Jahre mehr überleben. Mark my words


 So lange? Nie und nimmer, ich gebe ihm allenfalls noch zwei bis drei Jahre. Dann kommt vmtl. mal wieder ein Schuldenschnitt mit Währungsreform (Besitz gefünftelt, Schulden 1:1 umgerechnet), ausblutende Sozialsysteme für mind. 5-10 Jahre, rapide Anstiege der organisierten Kriminalität, bes. im ländlichen Raum, durch die voranschreitende Wegnahme der öffentlichen Sicherheit (u.a. wegen der radikalen Zentralisierung und Zusammenkürzung der PDs, z.B. aktuell in BW) etc. pp.
Der ESM ist ein antidemokratisches Monstrum, der mit Hilfe der EZB  Insolvenzverschleppung betreibt, damit der grenzenlosen Inflation  bahnbricht und die momentane EU endgültig in den Abgrund stürzen wird.  Die Schulden und Verpflichtungen, die Deutschland damit völkerrechtlich  auf sich genommen hat, können niemals zurückgezahlt werden. Das weiß  jeder, der an diesen Beschlüssen beteiligt ist. Aber warum jetzt bittere  Konsequenzen ziehen? Für die Zukunft? Im Interesse der Völker der  Mitgliedsländer? Wohl kaum...das tote Pferd wird geritten, bis es nicht  mehr anders geht. Doch wehr zahlt hinterher das Begräbnis?
Ich hoffe, dass es nicht so kommt. Die momentanen Entwicklungen weisen aber leider daraufhin. Die Rezession ist auch schon längst da, nur wird in den Medien darüber kaum berichtet (man will ja den Pöbel nicht beunruhigen). Wenn dann noch die bevorstehenden Massenentlassungen dazu kommen und massive Einschnitte im öffentlichen Leben hingenommen werden müssen, kann es noch ganz bitter werden. Unruhen - Bürgerkrieg. Nicht zuerst bei uns, aber aus den anderen EU-Ländern werden wohl genug Funken des bald lodernden Feuers des Zorns über die verbaute Zukunft ganzer Generationen herüberwehen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Gute Nacht, Deutschland.


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. September 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Vermutlich wird bis zum vollständigen Kollaps des Euro Deutschland noch seine gesamten privaten Spareinlagen in Höhe von annähernd 10 Billionen Euro an die restliche EU-Staaten abtreten dürfen. Der erste Schritt dazu wird gerade mit der zentrale Bankenaufsicht umgesetzt, die bereits die Verpfändung der deutschen Einlagensicherungen angekündigt hat. Auch die teilweise direkte Abtretung der Steuereinnahmen an die EU ist im Gespräch. Es gibt dann keine Schranken mehr, die einen umfassenden Zugriff auf das deutsche Volksvermögen verhindern könnte.


----------



## Supeq (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Sehr interessant finde ich die Aussage unseres Bundespräsidenten zum Thema Europa und Volksabstimmung in Deutschland:

â€žDas wÃ¤re zu frÃ¼hâ€œ: Gauck gegen baldige Volksabstimmung Ã¼ber Europa - Inland - FAZ

Dazu passt die Propaganda Kampagne "Ich will Europa":
Ich will Europa

Schaut euch mal die Facebookseite von denen an. Außer den gekauften Europa-Befürwortern, sind die unabhängigen Kommentatoren fast ausschließlich gegen eine weitere Eurokratisierung und auch hier im Forum sind die Stimmen ja eindeutig gegen einen weiteren Ausverkauf an Brüssel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Die lauten Stimmen, ja. ...


----------



## Pagz (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die lauten Stimmen, ja. ...


 Und wie viele von denen über die Vorteile/Nachteile der EU für Deutschland Bescheid wissen, bzw überhaupt wissen, wie die EU aufgebaut ist, wäre sicherlich auch interessant


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



Pagz schrieb:


> Und wie viele von denen über die Vorteile/Nachteile der EU für Deutschland Bescheid wissen, bzw überhaupt wissen, wie die EU aufgebaut ist, wäre sicherlich auch interessant


 
Gibt es überhaupt einen der wirklich das gesamte Karussell im Auge hat und wirklich beurteilen könnte was wäre?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Hängt davon ab, was du mit "Karussel" meinst. Die Arbeitsweise der EU, um die es vor deinem Post geht, ist ziemlich klar festgehalten, ja. Einschließlich der Zuständigkeiten der einzelnen Grämien und ihrer Interaktion mit den Landesregierungen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Ich meine jetzt die Auswirkungen auf Deutschland wenn Deutschland aus dem Euro aussteigt bzw. wenn der Euro wieder entsorgt wird und alle Länder wieder ihre ursprüngliche Währung nehmen.
Ging es denn nicht darum?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Nö, es ging um Supeqs Behauptung, dass die Mehrheit hier im Forum gegen die EU ist. (Pagz Post könnte man zusätzlich auf die Bezeichnung der "Ich will Europa"-Kampagne als "Propaganda" und Gaucks Aussage über Informationsbedarf beziehen)

Die Auswirkungen eines Euroausstieges wären natürlich extrem komplex und so kaum vorhersagbar, dafür gibt es viel zu viele Rückkopplungen. Und damit meine ich nicht einmal, dass man wichtigen Teilen der deutschen Wirtschaft eben die Basis entziehen würde, auf der sie ihr Wachstum der letzten 12-13 Jahre generiert haben, sondern vor allem dass der Euro bei einem panikartigen Ausstieg der viergrößten Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt, in der jetzigen europäischen wie globalen Situation, definitiv kollabieren würde - und mit ihm auch große Teile der Wirtschaft in unseren Nachbarländern. Eine Zerschlagung der zweitwichtigsten Währung der Welt hat es noch nie gegeben, einen zeitgleichen vollständigen Wirtschaftskollaps ganz Europas demnach erst recht nicht und gekreuzt mit Problemen und Krisenherden von >"... des Jahrhunderts"-Dimensionen weltweit sowieso nicht.
Der letzte/einzige europäische Wirtschaftskollaps in naheliegenden Dimensionen, den es gab, trat in einer, bis auf die kriselnde USA (macht sie heute auch) stabilen globalen Gefüge auf. Und führte direkt zum zweiten Weltkrieg - im jetzigen Fall wären deutlich schwerwiegendere Auswirkungen zu erwarten. Aber wie sich diese ausprägen, hängt von 7 Milliarden Menschen ab, von denen sehr viele nicht einmal wirklich rational handeln werden - geschweige denn auf einer Informationsgrundlage, die wir vorhersagen könnten.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, es ging um Supeqs Behauptung, dass die Mehrheit hier im Forum gegen die EU ist. (Pagz Post könnte man zusätzlich auf die Bezeichnung der "Ich will Europa"-Kampagne als "Propaganda" und Gaucks Aussage über Informationsbedarf beziehen)


 
Dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert.
Ich bin übrigens für Europa. Ich finde es eine feine Sache wenn die europäischen staaten auf dem globalen Markt zusammen arbeiten denn gemeinsam haben sie mehr Gewicht als jeder alleine.
Aber dafür reicht es nicht wenn alle die gleiche Währung haben. Wichtig ist auch die gleiche Wirtschafts- und Steuerpolitik.


----------



## nay (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Für was brauchen die einzelnen Staaten denn mehr Gewicht und wodurch? Das ist doch nur so eine Floskel, die immer wieder kommt. Welche Vorteile hat denn ein deutsches Unternehmen auf dem globalen Markt durch die EU? (Subventionen mal außen vor)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Man sollte nicht nur an Unternehmen denken - es gibt auch noch so etwas wie "Leute". Und für die sollte der Staat eigentlich als aller erstes sorgen.
Und genau dafür brauchen die Staaten mehr Gewicht - insbesondere dann, wenn es nicht zu Lasten europäischer Unternehmen gehen soll. Denn moderne Unternehmen kümmern sich nun einmal ~einen Dreck um Menschen und müss(t)en somit dazu gezwungen werden, z.B. Sicherheitsstandards einzuhalten, wenigstens ein Minimum an Umweltschutz zu gewährleisten, nicht mehr Kredite aufzukaufen/aufzunehmen, als sie verkraften können, ohne zur Belastung der Allgemeinheit zu werden, etc. . Das ist, wenn die Politiker mitdenken (wenn  ), für die Unternehmen als solche auch erst einmal kein großes Problem, mittelfristig ggf. sogar deutlich von Vorteil (es mag unschön sein, die Gewinnspanne des Eigentümers zu senken - aber es ist zwingend notwendig, auch dem Rest des Volkes wenigstens ein paar Krümel des Wohlstandsanstieges zu geben, sonst geht einem ganz schnell die Kaufkraft aus, auf deren Basis man noch weiter wachsen will) und langfristig fast immer. Aber es wird dann zum (kurzfristigen) Problem, wenn diese so limitierten Unternehmen dank unser super tollen Globalisierung dann 1:1 mit Unternehmen konkurrieren müssen, die somalische Arbeitschutzstandards, chinesischen Umweltschutz und amerikanische Finanzen kombinieren. Also immer.
Und genau hier entsteht eine Zwickmühle für die Politik - bzw. ein Bedarf an Stärke:
Nur wenn eine Nation mächtig genug ist, ihre Ideale zumindest teilweise auch international durchzusetzen und/oder wenigstens den Zugang zum eigenen Markt für alle, die sie missachten, einzuschränken, nur dann kann sie es sich erlauben, derartige Maßnahmen durchzusetzen.
Erfolgreiche Beispiele wären hierfür z.B. Artenschutzabkommen, der FCKW-Ausstieg oder das internationale Urheberrecht. Eingeschränkt in die Richtung geht z.B. das Kyoto-Protokoll. Hier konnte durch den Zusammenschluss von Staaten eine Macht geschaffen, die groß genug ist, um auch weite Teile der restlichen Welt zum einlenken zu bekehren - weil sie es sich nicht erlauben kann, die (Handels-)Beziehungen zu diesem Machtfaktor aus so einem Grund zu verschlechtern.
Ein Gegenbeispiel, wo die Befürworterstaaten bislang kein ausreichendes Gewicht auf die Waage bringen, wäre die Einführung internationaler Limitierungen/Regeln für Finanzmärkte/-institute. Hier wäre es z.B. sehr zu begrüßen gewesen, wenn die europäischen Staaten nicht als buntes, uneiniges Gewusel aufgetreten wären, sondern die EU als weltwichtigster Wirtschafts- und Finanzraum ein Machtwort hätte sprechen können.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



nay schrieb:


> Für was brauchen die einzelnen Staaten denn mehr Gewicht und wodurch? Das ist doch nur so eine Floskel, die immer wieder kommt. Welche Vorteile hat denn ein deutsches Unternehmen auf dem globalen Markt durch die EU? (Subventionen mal außen vor)


 
Denk mal an Rohstoffe oder politischen Einfluss.
Deutschland alleine hat da nicht viel auszurichten aber ein Staatenverbund mit 500 Millionen Menschen hat da schon mehr Gewicht.

Dass die Unternehmen jetzt machen was sie wollen ist politisch ja gewollt. Kohl, Schröder und Merkel haben ihren Anteil daran. Ohne die politischen Rahmenbedindungen hätte es nie zu der Bankenblase gekommen.
Es ist also eigentlich nur logisch dass man diese Märkte wieder an die Kette legt. Und da muss Europa eben zusammenarbeiten denn ein Staat alleine schafft das nicht mehr.


----------



## nay (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Unternehmen wären gezwungen Sicherheitsstandards einzuhalten, wenn die Konsumenten das verlangen. Wenn Leute billigen China Schrott kaufen, der heutige Sicherheitsstandarts nicht erfüllt dann sind sie selbst Schuld wenn die Bude abfackelt weil die Mikrowelle explodiert. Man kann praktisch sagen, dass sie es so wollten, denn sie haben sich den Kram *freiwillig* gekauft.

Umweltschäden müssen geltend gemacht werden. Wenn vor Ort jemand einen Lastwagen Müll in meinen Wald läd dann verklage ich ihn und er muss dafür bestraft werden. Für Umweltschäden auf globaler Ebene kann/soll man natürlich Bündnisse mit Gleichgesinnten machen, aber dafür brauche ich keine gemeinsame Währung und den anderen Schischi.

Von Finanzregulierungen halte ich gar nichts, denn sie lösen nicht die Hauptprobleme: Zentralbanken und staatlicher Papiergeldzwang. Aber nach der nächsten Finanzkrise wird man warhscheinlich den Leuten sagen, dass man nicht genug reguliert habe.

Dass der Staat und Unternehmen für die Menschen sorgen müssen glaube ich nicht aber das gehört nicht hier rein.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Wie willst du denn unterscheiden was gut ist wenn alles aus China kommt?
Oder Vietnam oder Bangladesch?

Kaufst du deutsche Autos weil du glaubst dass sie in Deutschland hergestellt werden?


----------



## costa (2. Oktober 2012)

Threshold hat schon recht, da ~500mio Menschen schon mehr Gewicht zusammen haben, außerdem kann man so viele unnötige Ministerien spare. Die Frage ist doch die, können wir überhaupt alleine??? Wir als (fast) Seniorenrepublik. Der ESM kann ohne die Einwilligung der Bundesregierung nicht erhöht werden (focus.de "die Verschwörungstheorien um den ESM im Faktencheck"). Von daher kann es sein, dass wir bittere Pillen schlucken müssen. Wir (De+EU) kamen Jahre lang an vieeeel zu billiges Geld, sodass das Geld verprasst wurde wie nix, in alles mögliche. Was wir brauchen ist eine nachhaltige Wirtschaftspolitik, die die Haushalte schwarz hält und die Rentenkassen gefüllt (im Focus wurde, glaub ich, soweit gegangen, dass im Sozialsystem bis 2050 Biliarden € fehlen, was seeeehr heftig wäre) hält. Und wir sind eine viel zu saturierte Gesellschaft, immer nur Stolz auf das Vergangene (z.B Fleiß....), aber dann sich dann BER leisten, maßlos überteuert und das obwohl Hoch-Tief zum Beispiel für einen Festpreis gebaut hätte.

Um das mal aus meiner Sicht ganz vereinfacht auszudrücken. Allerdings kann ich jeden verstehen, der eine Abneigung gegenüber Griechenland und Co. hegt, jedoch schließt so eine Rettung bis jetzt harte Reformen ein. Und außerdem von außen Reformen zu erzwingen geht schlecht, aber irgendwann kommt der Punkt der Einsicht, wo erkannt wird, dass Reformen gemacht werden müssen. 

MfG
Costa


----------



## nay (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Wie ich das rausfinde? Anschauen, Reviews lesen (), ausprobieren und miteinander kommunizieren. Wird doch hier im Forum auch betrieben.
Offene Standards werden sich sowieso etablieren wie im IT Geschäft, dafür braucht man wirklich keinen Staat und vor allem keine EU Normen.

Können wir alleine? Momentan können andere nicht ohne uns. Was würde passieren wenn Deutschland aus der EU austritt?
Außerdem vergreisen alle EU Staaten, also ist das schon mal kein Argument.


----------



## costa (2. Oktober 2012)

Jo, Regieren ist nicht leicht, dass mit den Rentnern mag relativ gesehen stimmen, jedoch ist De das vergreiste Land (stand dazu heute nicht was in den Nachrichten). Von mir aus müsste die EU kein eigener Staat werden, jedoch könnte zum Beispiel gemeinsame :Außen-, Verteidigungs-, Wirtschaft-, Entwicklungshilfepolitik geben. Über noch mehr oder weniger Vergemeinschaftung lässt sich diskutieren  Warum sollte wir uns Synergieeffekte nicht zu nutzen machen???


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



nay schrieb:


> Außerdem vergreisen alle EU Staaten, also ist das schon mal kein Argument.


 
Das tun andere Industrieländer auch.


----------



## costa (2. Oktober 2012)

Jo und nicht nur in Industrieländer. Hat China nicht auch bald so eine Überalterung, aber wie gesagt hier in DE ist es doch noch extremer als anderswo in Europa, oder erinnere ich mich da falsch?


----------



## nay (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Die anderen Länder haben aber auch mehr zu bieten als hohe Abgaben und eine schwere neue Fremdsprache.

Die  Geburtenrate in DE - sehr niedrig:  Weltentwicklungsindikatoren - Google Diagramme-Explorer
Aber sehr viel schlimmer als in anderen Ländern ist es auch nicht.

Hier ist die Einwaderung in die BRD 2011
• Zuwanderer nach Deutschland nach Herkunftsland 2011 | Statistik

Würde mich mal interessieren wie viele Fachkräfte da aus Bulgarien, Rumänien und Ungarn kamen und wie viele Zigeuner. Das ist auch ein Nachteil der offenen Grenzen.


----------



## costa (2. Oktober 2012)

Verständlich, ich sag ja nur, dass wir, so wie wir es bis jetzt gemacht haben, nicht weitermachen können


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*



nay schrieb:


> Unternehmen wären gezwungen Sicherheitsstandards einzuhalten, wenn die Konsumenten das verlangen.



Das ist die elegant-idealistische Lösung. Sie ist aber schon lange nicht mehr praktikabel. Wer als Konsument wirklich durchgängig darauf achten wollte, wie die Produkte hergestellt werden, der könnte das konsumieren gleich ganz sein lassen - denn er wäre 40h am Tag damit beschäftigt, sich zu informieren. Und bei komplexen Produkten hätte er gar keine Chance, weil er den Zulieferer des Zulieferers des Zulieferers gar nicht ermitteln kann.
Es stimmt zwar schon, dass mündige Konsumenten sehr viel ändern wollten (wenn sie sich mal 40 Minuten statt 40 Sekunden vor einem Kauf entscheiden würden), aber ohne eine Politik, die die Grundzüge vorgibt, ggf. Informationspflichten durchsetzt, etc., lassen sich die Probleme nicht lösen.



> Umweltschäden müssen geltend gemacht werden. Wenn vor Ort jemand einen Lastwagen Müll in meinen Wald läd dann verklage ich ihn und er muss dafür bestraft werden. Für Umweltschäden auf globaler Ebene kann/soll man natürlich Bündnisse mit Gleichgesinnten machen, aber dafür brauche ich keine gemeinsame Währung und den anderen Schischi.



Die gemeinsame Währung ist sicherlich das letzte, symbolischste Element aus Sicht von Volk und Politik. Wirklich nützen tut die nur etwas der Binnenwirtschaft, die so wesentlich dynamischer agieren kann und in Teilen auch der Exportwirtschaft, die nicht mehr alles in Dollar abwickeln muss. Außerhalb davon hat sie eher symbolische Funktion und sorgt zum einen für mehr Austausch zwischen Leuten innerhalb der EU (Reisen wird einfacher), zum anderen aber auch für eine Abgrenzung nach außen - mehr "wir" Gefühl halt.



> Von Finanzregulierungen halte ich gar nichts, denn sie lösen nicht die Hauptprobleme: Zentralbanken und staatlicher Papiergeldzwang. Aber nach der nächsten Finanzkrise wird man warhscheinlich den Leuten sagen, dass man nicht genug reguliert habe.



Es gibt sehr viele Grundprobleme. Neben den genannten sollte man z.B. noch die Tatsache anführen, dass man überhaupt derart viel Geld verdienen kann, nur in dem man Geld hat - weil man bei dieser Art von Geschäft so lächerlich wenig abgeben muss. Oder das Koppelungen zwischen derartigen Spekulationen und systemrelevanten Institutionen möglich sind. Oder das zuviele Schulden und zuwenig Rücklagen zugelassen werden. Oder das ... - aber eigentlich ist auch egal, was man selbst als Hauptursache annimmt: Fakt ist, dass die Politik dagegen nur dann vorgehen kann, wenn sie den nötigen Einfluss hat (und will...). Den hat sie aber nicht, wenn sie als Kleinstaat auftreten muss, der sich vor allem darum bemühen muss, für Investoren attraktiver zu sein, als seine Nachbarn.


----------



## jeamal (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Der ESM - die Auswirkungen auf die Souveränität und Demokratie in der BRD*

Hier habe ich noch ein sehenswertes _"Aufklärungs-"_ Video zum ESM für euch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6JKlbbvcu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Vieleicht kennen es einige noch nicht und so wie ich es mitbekommen habe, wurde es hier im Thread noch nicht gepostet.

Gruß


----------

